# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک موافقت سنجش با تغییر حوزه

## mobinax

سلام دوستان لطفا هرکی اطلاعاتی داره کمک کنه 
من موقع ثبت نام ساکن یه شهر بودم بعد عید اسباب کشی کردیم رفتیم یه شهر دورتر الان واسه حوزه کنکورم خیلی نگرانم روز کنکور چطوری برم اونجا . اگه از سازمان سنجش بخواییم حوزه مو بیاره تو شهر جدید قبول میکنه ؟ چه مدارکی میخواد واسشون بفرستیم ؟ اصلا اینکار ممکنه ؟ توروخدا کمکم کنید

----------


## shima1996

> سلام دوستان لطفا هرکی اطلاعاتی داره کمک کنه 
> من موقع ثبت نام ساکن یه شهر بودم بعد عید اسباب کشی کردیم رفتیم یه شهر دورتر الان واسه حوزه کنکورم خیلی نگرانم روز کنکور چطوری برم اونجا . اگه از سازمان سنجش بخواییم حوزه مو بیاره تو شهر جدید قبول میکنه ؟ چه مدارکی میخواد واسشون بفرستیم ؟ اصلا اینکار ممکنه ؟ توروخدا کمکم کنید


بنظرم زنگ بزنید به سنجش مشکلتونو بگید قطعا واسش راه حل هست یا پیام بدید به سایت سنجش ...

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## Matrix M

تو سایتشون اون بخش سیستم پاسخگویی عضو شو بعد شرایط رو تو یه پیام توضیح بده میگن چیکار کنی ولی تهش درست میکنن نگران نباش.

----------

